# Synaptics Touchpad NOT working [SOLVED]

## BenderBendingRodriguez

Hello everyone, i installed recently gentoo on SAMSUNG N130 and everything works EXCEPT the touchpad, when compiling i set everything accordingly as per the gentoo synaptics wiki, i have xorg-server compiled with hal USE flag and without the minimal and my touchpad doesn't work  :Sad: 

P.S. Yes, xf86-input-synaptics is installed, please anyone help me  (thankfully i still have a mouse to move around  :Smile:  but i'd love to use the touchpad if i ever lose it  :Smile: 

Tell me what i need to submit in order to fix it. ThanksLast edited by BenderBendingRodriguez on Sun Feb 21, 2010 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kukibl

Have you installed xf86-input-evdev and loaded evdev kernel module? Have you set INPUT_DEVICES in make.conf? In general, INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" would be quite enough. Post here output of "emerge --info" and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

Edit:

Also, are you using automatic X configuration or manually configured xorg.conf? I guess, if you use manually configured xorg.conf, you should add relevant input device section.

----------

## BenderBendingRodriguez

emerge --info                                              

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)                                                                    

=================================================================               

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13                                                              

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 20 Feb 2010 18:30:01 +0000                              

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                    

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                    

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                   

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                    

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                     

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1                                                    

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                           

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                    

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                      

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                     

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                     

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                  

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                           

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                              

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                      

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"                                                                        

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                       

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                      

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                 

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"                                                                      

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                               

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                  

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                          

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                  

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa aspell bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli consolekit cracklib cxx dbus dhcpcd dri embedded exif ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gstreamer hal iconv ipod jpeg kde laptop lm_sensors lzma lzo mad minimal mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl phonon png policykit python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline rss session smp spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg symlink sysfs taglib tcpd theora threads truetype unicode usb v4l2 vorbis wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

That's the make.conf:

cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.                                                      

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more  

# detailed example.                                                      

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"                                                                        

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"                                                            

USE="embedded -hunspell spell aspell offensive exif -sqlite mysql -gpm lzo mp4 pdf quicktime smp taglib usb win32codecs ipod dhcpcd jpeg png nsplugin rss flac mpeg mad nss -gnutls lm_sensors phonon a52 v4l2 theora vorbis ogg lzma x264 xvid mp3 -encode threads svg -xine opengl -handbook gstreamer ffmpeg -ipv6 minimal dbus laptop policykit -crypt consolekit hal sse sse2 mmx ssse3 kde qt4 X acpi aac alsa bash-completion -spl symlink xv wifi truetype -xinetd -3dnow -3dnowext -joystick -semantic-desktop -php -pppd -ppds -ipv6 -evo -cdr -dvd -dvdr -bluetooth -cups -ldap -gtk -gnome -gnome-audio -dvb qt3support -reflection -libdvdcss -speex"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

APACHE2_MODULES=""

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

CLEAN_DELAY="10"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="20"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

Now i see where i made the mistake, i unticked ps2 mouse, had no idea it is needed for synaptics.

----------

